# NASM - Brauche eure Hilfe!!



## Alexander12 (14. September 2005)

Hi.

Ich brauche Mal wieder eure Hilfe!
Ich bin gerade dabei ein kleines Betriebssystem zu proggen, hab mir hier Mal das Tutorial von Tutotrials.de etc. angeschaut. Bitte haltet mich nicht für verrückt oder so weil ich eigentlich gar kein Assembler kann aber mit dem Tutorial klappts ganz gut. 

Nun habe ich mir dieses NASM runtergeladen. Den Kernel habe Ich auch geschrieben und wie vorgegeben als kernel.asm gespeichert. 

Dann gebe Ich folgendes in die Konsole ein:


```
C:/nasmw.exe –f bin –o kernel.bin kernel.asm
```

und drücke ENTER.
Dann kommt aber folgendes:


```
nasm: fatal: unable to open input file 'kernel.asm'
```

Kann mir jemand helfen, wäre echt nett.

MfG Alexander12

EDIT: Ich habe das mit dem Windows Editor programmiert, nur so zur Info.


----------



## FastProg (15. September 2005)

Hi Alexander12,

schau einfach mal auf der Homepage: http://www.fdos.de/fdos/

Dort kannst du dir ein kleines OS saugen, das MS-Dos ähnlich ist... kann zwar viel weniger... aber zum lernen reicht es... außerdem sind da einige Batch Dateien die dir das Compilieren vereinfachen... schau es dir einfach an...


mfg.
FastProg


----------



## stephsto (23. September 2005)

Wo liegt denn deine Datei Kernel.asm. Wenn die nicht unter C: liegt funktionierts nicht...


----------

